# When You Were Born?



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is something fun - If you are not camping like me on this great holiday. Hope it makes you smile.

Do you know what the #1 song was the day you were born? CLICK HERE to find out

HEIDI


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

VERY COOL SITE!

Mine is "Aint no mountain high enough" by Diana Ross


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness - "The Ballad of Davey Crockett" !!!!!! Geesh! And I feel every minute of it.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Mine was "Sha-Boom" bye the Crew Cuts!!!! Now, where did I put that "butch wax"???









HEIDI


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

"Yesterday" by the Beatles, how appropriate!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Want to try something that's really disturbing?

Look up the top song on the day nine months before you were born.
It's very likely that was playing in the background when... well, you know......









_Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White_

eeeuuuwwww!!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Want to try something that's really disturbing?
> 
> Look up the top song on the day nine months before you were born.
> It's very likely that was playing in the background, when... well, you know......
> ...


That's funny, that's my DH's "song"....







and he said the same thing "eeeuuuwwwwww"!

HEIDI


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Want to try something that's really disturbing?
> 
> Look up the top song on the day nine months before you were born.
> It's very likely that was playing in the background when... well, you know......
> ...


Dad's probably rolling over in his grave and cursing. "Little Things Mean a Lot"


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Born - soldier boy by the Shirelles

9 months earlier - tossin and turning by Bobbie Lewis


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
Want to try something that's really disturbing?<br />
<br />
Look up the top song on the day nine months before you were born.
```
"There! I've Said It Again"

not sure if this is significant or not...I'll check with DH


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

My BD - "Sin" by Eddy Howard
9 mo's b4 - "If" by Perry Como

Seems they should be reversed ??

DW's BD - "Why Don't You Believe Me" by Joni James
9 mo's b4 - "Cry" by Johnnie Ray & the Four Lads

Again, seems they should be reversed.

Hope there are some good college football games on this weekend since we aren't camping.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

My Birthday song "Sugar, Sugar" by the Archies.

9 Months prior "I heard it through the Grapevine" by Marvin Gaye

The interesting thing is that this was December 29th 1968 - My parents anniversary is December 28th 1968









Wayne


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

My conception/birth songs are boooring.








Much more fun - the #1 song when I first kissed my first DGF - Spetember 21, 1959 - Santo and Johnny's "Sleepwalk".

It was playing in background.







I've never forgotten; that song or (before I lost my sense of smell) a whiff of "White Shoulders" perfume would slam me back into that Red '54 Ford convertible.

Oh, the burdens of being an incurable romantic married to a woman who asks for cookware for her birthday.







Oh, well - I eat purty good.









Sluggo


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Mine - ... "I Get Around" by The Beach Boys
DH's - ... "(You're My) Soul and Inspiration" by The Righteous Brothers


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

9 Mo Prior: "Can't Buy Me Love"

BD: "I Feel Fine" Must have been some good meds!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> Here is something fun - If you are not camping like me on this great holiday. Hope it makes you smile.
> 
> Do you know what the #1 song was the day you were born? CLICK HERE to find out
> 
> HEIDI


Can't believe it..."How much is that doggie in the window."

Now I better understand myself...I think.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

My BD...1892 ... "The Old Folks at Home" by Len Spencer
9 mo earlier...The star spangled banner.

Jeez, it seems like just yesterday.

On edit though, looking at September 11, 2001... the top song was "Fallin" by Alicia Keyes...creepy...


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Mine - ... "(You're My) Soul and Inspiration" by The Righteous Brothers 
9 mo. earlier: "You Can't Hurry Love" by The Supremes
DW's - ... "TSOP (The Sound of Philadelphia)" by MFSB & the Three Degrees


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Want to try something that's really disturbing?
> 
> Look up the top song on the day nine months before you were born.
> It's very likely that was playing in the background when... well, you know......
> ...


*The TWIST !!!* Gitter' done Dad!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

My BD....(I Can't Get No)Satisfaction
9mo-B4..Do Wah Diddy Diddy

DH BD....There! I've Said It Again
9mo-B4..He's So Fine








...

MaeJae


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Oh my goodness - "The Ballad of Davey Crockett" !!!!!! Geesh! And I feel every minute of it.


Is it possoble that we have the same birthday? 4/6/55
Sherry


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

The year I was born, it was probably some song about hunting woolly mammoths or giant sloths. Of course, back then, we only had one instrument....drums. And they were made out of hollow logs.









Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Cute!

Me
Conception = Hound Dog/Don't be Cruel
B'day = All Shook up! <heeheehee>

Kathy
Conception = Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White
B'day = Sh-boom

Guess they got that right! Kathy was more than just a bit of a surprise.....mom learned she was pregnant with their 3rd child shortly after her parents moved to Alaska as missionaries. SH-BOOM!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

"All You Need Is Love"-The Beatles

http://www.amazon.com/Beatles-1/dp/B00004Z...8938&sr=8-4


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Me:

Conception - "Gypsys, Tramps & Thieves" by Cher

B Day - "Alone Again (Naturally)" by Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

"You Can't Hurry Love" by The Supremes


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Me:

The Birthday: Knock Three Times

9-Months Prior: Joy to the World

My DH:

The Birthday: A Long & Winding Road (I am sure his mother would think that was very ironic!)

9-Months Prior: Sugar, Sugar


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Excellent one for me
"I Want to Hold Your Hand
I love that song

Don


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Paul wants to know who Peter and Gordon are?









Do you want my real year or the ones I throw to everyone so they don't know my real age.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Me BD: "Its Too Late I feel the Earth Move" by Carole King (at close to 10 lbs. I bet mom felt the earth move)

9 mos b4: "I'll be there" by Jackson 5

DH BD: "DayDream Believer" by Monkees

9 mos. b4: "Penny Lane" by Beatles

Gwen


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Want to try something that's really disturbing?
> 
> Look up the top song on the day nine months before you were born.
> It's very likely that was playing in the background when... well, you know......
> ...


X2! Doug! Do we share the same B-Day? Or somewhere thereabouts? (5/3)

Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

snsgraham said:


> Oh my goodness - "The Ballad of Davey Crockett" !!!!!! Geesh! And I feel every minute of it.


Is it possoble that we have the same birthday? 4/6/55
Sherry
[/quote]

Nahhh, you're a lot older than me. I was 4/13/55. This getting older thing really is the pits, aint it?

Scott


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Oh my goodness - "The Ballad of Davey Crockett" !!!!!! Geesh! And I feel every minute of it.


Is it possoble that we have the same birthday? 4/6/55
Sherry
[/quote]

Nahhh, you're a lot older than me. I was 4/13/55. This getting older thing really is the pits, aint it?

Scott
[/quote]

Ya but it beats the alternative!
Sherry


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Mine was "Alone Again (Naturally)" by Gilbert O'Sullivan 1972, can't say that I know the words to it or hum it. I actually enjoy rock and roll from the 50's throught the 60's. I guess I was born a couple of decades to late? Either way it was neet to find this out.


----------

